# What are they using



## Xihog (May 15, 2013)

In our state there are 3-4 families that are exceptional at market wether showing. Their goats always look as if they can bench press 300 lbs. Unbelievable muscle mass and shape, I think they could easily compete in stronger circuits such as Texas and be successful. I would like to know how they get their goats to look like this. Yes I know it takes good genetics, well rounded feed program, and exercise. But there is another element they must be doing that I know nothing about. Would anyone care to guess what it might be? Yes I do question the legality of their success but I still would like to know what it is that allows them to achieve this body builder look.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would probably need to find out from them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes!!! I saw one like that at the fair that I went to and was wondering the same thing. The guy I saw probably put all the pigs to shame one his butt and I kept thinking dang I wish that was a buck lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd guess an exceptional feed program, and a lot of exercising. Probably use expensive/high quality show feeds and/or supplements. Hopefully it doesn't go beyond that.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

I know! I think it's a well guarded secret. They won't tell you what they use... they'll tell you something totally different. ..
sigh. ...


----------

